

Dogs, Unicorns, & Mysterious Gongs: Inside Yelp’s 5-Star Pad - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/03/dogs-unicorns-and-mysterious-gongs-inside-yelps-5-star-pad/

======
rhettg
All that high-tech beer-mate technology and we can't get a good foam free
auto-pour ?

------
wonlove
welp...describing the Love Unicorn out loud sounds about as stupid as i'd
expect.

------
timr
hey...we're hiring!

<http://www.yelp.com/careers>

